# New member



## mriley60 (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi,

I've recently joined TTOC, I dont appear to have access to marketplace though, am I missing something here?

Thanks in advance

Martin


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I'll PM admin and they'll sort it for you


----------



## vanboosh (Aug 28, 2011)

Just to save posting a new thread, I thought I'd add to this one - I've got the same issue.


----------

